# Trivia 6/12



## luckytrim (Jun 12, 2019)

trivia 6/12
DID YOU KNOW...
Some Futurists predict the we will have holographic television  by 2021 .

1. Which of these "flies" is actually a beetle?
  a. - house fly
  b. - fruit fly
  c. - tsetse fly
  d. - firefly
2. "These Boots are Made For Walkin'" was a hit for Nancy  Sinatra, but can
you tell me who covered it in 2005 ?
3. Following the way the crow flies, straight west from  Toronto, we
eventually will cross Lake Huron to get to land. What U.S.  state have we
entered?
4. Which POTUS is said to haunt the White House ?
5. Which comic book character is said to be worth "one  multiplujillion, nine
obsquatumatillion, six hundred twenty-three dollars and  sixty-two cents"?
  a. - Ritchie rich
  b. - Daddy Warbucks
  c. - Scrooge McDuck
  d. - Seriously ?? Nobody's worth THAT much !
6.  What British fashion model is known for her stunning  photos and violent
temper tantrums that even involve throwing a cell phone at  someone's head?
7. In 1956, an Italian ocean liner heading for New York was  off the coast of
Nantucket when it was hit in the side by the Swedish cruise  ship MS
Stockholm in thick fog. Fifty two people died. What was its  name?
8. Where in the body would you find the pituitary  gland?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first woman to compete in and finish the Boston Marathon  was Roberta
Gibb in 1966.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Jessica Simpson
3. Michigan
4. Abe Lincoln
5. - c
6. Naomi Campbell
7. SS Andrea Doria
8. At the base of the brain

CRAP !!
The first woman to run and finish the Boston Marathon was  Roberta Gibb in
1966. However, because women were not allowed to officially  enter the race
until 1972, she did not get credit for it.-


----------

